
Ask HN: Where do you think Bitcoin will be by 2020? - rblion
I have a friend who believes it will be $100,000 per BitCoin and his reasoning is &#x27;supply and demand&#x27;.
======
westurner
There will be around 18M bitcoins in 2020. [1][2]

[1]
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Controlled_supply](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Controlled_supply)

[2] [https://bashco.github.io/](https://bashco.github.io/)

This paper [3] suggests we'll be needing to upgrade to quantum-secure hash
functions instead of ECDSA before 2027.

[3] "Quantum attacks on Bitcoin, and how to protect against them"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10377](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.10377)

Hopefully, Ethereum will have figured out a Proof of Stake [4] solution for
distributed consensus which is as resistant to DDOS as Proof of Work; but with
less energy consumption (thereby, unfortunately or fortunately, un-
incentivizing clean energy as a primary business goal).

[4] [https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Proof-of-Stake-
FAQ](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/Proof-of-Stake-FAQ)

------
AnimalMuppet
I have no idea. My best guess is that it won't be anywhere near where it is
now, but whether it will be higher or lower is beyond me.

When Bitcoin options are available, I'm thinking about a straddle - an
arrangement that makes money if it goes up or down (enough), and loses if it
stays the same.

Note well: That is not financial advice. And I probably won't even do it
myself.

------
eitohaoeth
$250,000 @ %0.44 per day historical growth rate over the past 7 years.

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-price-will-
hit-250000...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-price-will-
hit-250000-by-2020-if-seven-year-trend-continues)

------
hndamien
It is a very big world, and many people will not have a single bitcoin but
will still use the network as a transfer mechanism, savings vehicle etc. This
is not unreasonable.

